# Making a Breeding Space



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 7, 2013)

So, I have a male Nurse Larry that has been condemned to the guillotine.  However before his demise, I have decided to allow a conjugal visit from a nice female.  The female is not a big plant, so I am going to just pollinate the entire plant.

I have a small plastic storage unit that is about 25 x 15 x 60 that I want to use.  This is located in a separate storage shed I have.  Since this is my first go at this, I am open for suggestions.  I have a 2' T5 that puts out 10,000 lumens.  I also have a 150 HPS in a cool tube.  I plan on keeping the lights on at night as my flowering room is now--about 1 AM to 1 PM.  Our temps are in the mid to low 90s right now, but the night are dropping down into the 40s, so daytime heat is going to be more an issue than lights on heat.  Is it worth setting the 150W HPS up or will the T5 hung in there be about as good?  About how long after the balls appear will it drop pollen?  How long after it drops pollen should I keep them together?

The male is getting enough balls that I want to try and get him in the other space by Fri morning before lights out.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 7, 2013)

maybe try to catch some of it and bag it as well  GL

really interested in this as only 5 of my 10 satori oped and if i get a guy hes going od and in the shed to hopefully


----------



## Melvan (Aug 7, 2013)

You'll only need that space for a short time. Put the gal to 12/12 10 days before the male in your normal space. Flipthe male under the T5, when you see the flowers opening on him (about 2 weeks), move your gal in with him for a week. After a week chuck him, put her back in your regular space. 

If you don't get the girl a bit into flower before him you won't get a lot of seed yield because there won't be that many pistils for the pollen to hit. I'd top the male back, trust me one branch will have more pollen that you'll ever need.

Good luck!


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 7, 2013)

all depends on how many beans you want---i would use the hps and make a bunch---toss them both in there as soon as the space is ready---12/12 from 8pm to 8am---let them run the full flower time of about 8 weeks together---water as normal---maybe a little feed the 1st couple weeks---shake that male in front of a fan with the female down wind and turn her every couple days---never go into your other flower room after exposing yourself to the spewing male---you will be carrying pollen on your person every time you leave him---you will have copious numbers of grade A beans to share with friends and family


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Aug 7, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Is it worth setting the 150W HPS up or will the T5 hung in there be about as good?  About how long after the balls appear will it drop pollen?  How long after it drops pollen should I keep them together?



From what I've read the T5 would work, recently read where a guy built a tent in corner of his room with black poly and cfl's he "micro bred" using bonsai moms as pollen catchers. 


Here's my experience
It took 3 weeks of 12/12 for my male to open and start chucking the P
Around 2 weeks to start forming balls then about 1 week for them to develop and open.
I left him with my micro clone for three days then copped him. On fourth day I misted her lightly to wash extra pollen off. On the fifth day I showered her good then put her into the flower chamber.
It is now two weeks later and I'm sure I've had success, she is starting to swell and split open, I hope to put up a pic with visible seeds within the week.

My second male has been in 12/12 for two weeks on Friday and is just starting to form flowers.
There are decent pictures in my journal of my first male on page 5 if you wanna check it out


----------



## Melvan (Aug 7, 2013)

You don't want to leave him in there the whole flower time with her. That will cause over pollination, and you'll get a majority of unfinished seeds.

You know that a plant is pollinated within 24 hours because the pistils turn brown and shrivel away that have been hit by the pollen.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 8, 2013)

over pollination---whaaaat---the females continue to grow and producing more receptors---at the end of the cycle you may have some beans that are not viable---but my philosophy is all in---if you have a dedicated female why not let her get all the pollen she can---there is no down side---you will have to clean the seeds as you did old school 70's with a record album or whatever---why not leave the male till he's done---worst case scenario is the pollen is wasted---you still have to clean out the bad ones

here's a little inspiration---may not be indoor---but---you can bet that every receptor had a chance to reproduce cause the male was spewing all the while---i figure a few hundred viable beans per plant at harvest


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 8, 2013)

I want a lot of seeds and I am going to give 1 plant entirely over to seeds.  However, this space is not going to work for the entire flowering period.  I will have to bring the pollinated girl back in with the other plants.

Orange, you are going to have thousands of seeds per plant.  Back in the day of seeded bud, I could get a hundred seeds from a single good sized bud.  This is going to be a hard space to keep cool enough and I just don't see it being big enough to house the 2 plants through harvest.  So, I will keep them together as long as I can, but he will have to go and she will have to move back into the house.  

Melvan, these were put into 12/12 10 days ago.  They were not showing preflowers.  So,  the male and female are going to be the same amount of time in 12/12, but the girl is developing nice pistils and I will hope for the best this run.  I did pop another 6 Nurse Larry seeds into rockwool on Sun, so if I blow this first run, I will have another chance.

SCHT,  thanks for the info.  I cannot imagine having a breeding space inside my house and being able to contain the pollen.  I have fans going everywhere.  My boys started showing right away.  I have already destroyed one.  I have 2 plants yet unsexed that were put into 12/12 a couple of days later than the first 4.

If this all works out and I decide to breed more, I will make a proper place to do it.  I think I will hang the T5 and check the temps tonight (the boy is going out there today also).  If it stays cool enough, I will try the 150HPS.  It is in the dual cool tube and I will need to split it into 1 tube and do a little modification, but if i can get 50% more light in there, I want to do that.  So, i will be working on this today.  The doors are not going to contain the light, so I will have to figure out something.  I have both computer fans and a bathroom exhaust fan that I can utilize.  I am pretty sure one of those will work.  

Thanks all.  I will snap some pics as I am working on things.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 8, 2013)

Sounds like a real fun and worthwhile project, Goddess.


----------

